# TSLAQ for sale



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Probably a hoax but still 

https://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/cto/d/new-york-repossessed-porsche-boxter/7176505648.html


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

And it's only priced $30K too high for the market.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

The price is right - it has both magic numbers.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm suspicious because "by owner" and "repossessed" don't quite add up. A financing company repossesses. Maybe one of those large dealers like Carmax, if they do their own high risk financing - but they wouldn't post the car "for sale by owner", they would put it back on the lot. 

It's extremely rare for an individual owner to allow someone else to drive their car and make payments, and even more nonsensical for an owner like that to have to "recover their costs" unless they bought the car just to sell it to someone else for payments? That just doesn't make sense.

On top of that, the TSLAQ license plate makes me think it doesn't even belong with that car.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Icing a supercharger no less.

When I was first looking for a used Tesla Model S, there were always CL listings for $60-80K vehicles for about half price. And they were always short on details. After seeing a few of these, I would ask the seller "Why are you selling a car worth $60k for $30k when as you say it runs perfectly and has a clean title?" No responses.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

victor said:


> Probably a hoax but still


Oh, it's definitely a prank post.
This is Mark Spiegel's car. He's one of the more outspoken members of TSLAQ.
The picture is from this old tweet of his:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030513690406207488


----------

